# Where's everybody



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2008)

Sure is slow on the forum of late. Guess all are watching Victorias secret on tv tonight.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

Not me, I saw it the first time it aired.


----------



## bcampbell (Dec 17, 2008)

RE: Where's everybody

Well, I'm here but I would love to have more to read on this Forum.  Here in Upstate NY there's not much to do in the winter unless you ski and I'm not up to that at this point.  I am planning a road trip to Myrtle Beach in January.  Hopefully it will be warm enough to play a little golf and walk on the beach.  Where is everyone?  Maybe they are already on their way south.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

Myrtle Beach sounds good...


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

I decided to tape the show and see who's onlline... Where'd everyone go?  Not much goin'n on here either.  Cold outside and waiting for more rain.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

well i see Becky is thinking my way ,, but to all ,, it's slow in everything ,, i had to tell my only employee ,, i'll call if we get work ,,, and the other mobile repair guy's i know are searching also ,, usally at this time of yr i have more than enough remodels ,, and custom installs to keep me going ,, but not this yr ,, had 3 lined up ,, but only did one ,,, but it will pick up ,, as soon as the weather breaks ,, and IF the fuel stays low ,, which BTW will be a BIG PLUS ,,, but as everyone else ,, i too am sitting and waiting ,,,, but still gonna head to the beach in spring  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## utmtman (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

Good grief Rod, maybe you need to do like a few others and head south.  The mobile tech who did my repairs told me he cannot keep up with the work around here and there is another mobile guy who told me he only has work this time of year when the snow birds come down.  You could set yourself up with a mobile repair and enjoy the beaches too.  LOL


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

Hey Rod, come on down to Frederickburg, TX after Christmas and fix the propane part of my refrigerator.  I think I zapped thecircuit board trying to clean the contacts with the 12 volt still feeding off the 115 V shore power.  The battery was turned off, but forgot the converter was still supplying the 12 volts to the system.  Must be getting old.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

DL      u should know better than that  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

DL, just tell Rod there's a beach there and you got him a spot reserved and paid for.  He'll be there and then just tell him the tide went out but will be back and he can repair the fridge while he's waiting for the tide to come in   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

nash,, would i do that???? ,,,  prolly would  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Dec 19, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

Im setting on ocean front property here in the desert of Arizona Rod, come on down.  Seriously its all white and sandy around me although the ocean is only several hundred miles away.  LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

Now ,, Lee remember i used to live in the dessert also ,, NM ,, but did go to school in AZ ,, UTI ,, but did it in the winter ,, and it was still pleasent for me ,, high 80's lows 50's     :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

Now Rod was that "dessert" pie or ice cream :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

ok ,, u got me nash ,, "DESERT" ,, hows that ,, btw it was pie ,, ice cream melts in the "DESSERT"     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

I never could figure out which way to spell it Rod just figured Lee had it right :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Dec 20, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

Moi, right about something.  Never lol  Gonna be sunny today and 59.  Gonna go take some pics of the desert and check out the local museum and see if its open.  Have a nice day peoples.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody



As I recall, last summer Lee and Fran where work camping on the North Cascades...NOAA just released a WInter Storm Warning for some real nasty weather. Here in Lynden it is already 12 (-9 wind chill) with heavy storm and strong winds (up to 50 with gusts to 75) in the forecast. Some of you might be used to this kind of weather but here it is unusual. If you are atill here...bundle up. If not, best wishes for a wonderful holiday!

Check out the NOAA report.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

OK we just had a our mini spring break, going to be 29 Sunday morning. I going to get the propane tank filled, seems like winter is about to settle in. And I was just getting use to the warm weather. But that ok in about 90 days or less and it will be real spring here in the south But who knows ,with this global warming it may be spring in Feb. So just sitting and marking the days off the calendar :laugh: MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone


----------



## utmtman (Dec 21, 2008)

Re: Where's everybody

Too cold for my blood Steve,  we are in the south of Arizona right now.  They said that last winter that was the coldest in 30 years up there, wonder if it will be colder this year.  Good luck to ya.


----------



## WandaLust (Dec 21, 2008)

RE: Where's everybody





> C Nash - 12/17/2008  8:30 PM  Sure is slow on the forum of late. Guess all are watching Victorias secret on tv tonight.





==========================

Not us. It's cold here in TN so we're holed up with a some good DVDs, a fire in the fireplace and our PCs waiting for the Holidays to be over.   We can't wait for April to start camping and gardening again.


----------

